# HOLY CRAP!! (Can I say that on here? LOL!)



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

*HOLY CRAP!! (Can I say that on here? LOL!) PICS ADDED*

I just popped over to the shop where I had my guitar painted and it has come out beyond my wildest dreams!!!! I couldn't bring it home yet, because it's still curing, but I think it's safe to say I will be able to start assembling it by the end of the week! Pics will be coming when that happens...
-Mikey


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

get those pics up here as soon as you can.
plz, of course.:2guns:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I was gonna wait til the guitar was assembled, but I betcha any money that once I get the body home, I'm gonna have to shoot it and get the pics posted (I get excited and have NO patience! LOL!)
-Mikey


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

lol, ADD too eh? you should take pictures as you assemble it.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't think I'm ADD; just exciteable! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here it is, and I can tell that it will be nearly impossible to get a good picture of this guitar. It's a lot deeper red than in the picture and the woodgrain is blacker and more defined. I'm not a pro photog and I don't know how to shoot it to do it justice. Anyway, here it is:

-Mikey


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

nice. What kind of guitar is it? I've never seen a body shape like that.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

It's kind of my take on a Gibson Moderne. I think I might call it "Myderne" (UGH! LOL!)
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Couple more pics:
This one shows the colour a bit better before I wet-sanded:








and this one, after the wetsanding REALLY gets close to the actual colour:








Sorry about the poor focussing!
-Mikey


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> This one shows the colour a bit better before I wet-sanded:


I can see you in this picture


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, and my toes are in the other one! HAHHAHHAH!
-Mikey


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

It looks really good. Never seen a Moderne before ant it looks like it would be a bit uncomfortable under the arm..


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Yep, and my toes are in the other one! HAHHAHHAH!
> -Mikey


Somehow I didn't even notice that.:rockon:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

A friend of mine thought he'd seen the shape before and went looking for it, and came up with this! LOL!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v117/funbobby/Untitled.gif
Sorry it's just a link, but I borrowed it from the other website...
-Mikey


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> A friend of mine thought he'd seen the shape before and went looking for it, and came up with this! LOL!
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v117/funbobby/Untitled.gif
> Sorry it's just a link, but I borrowed it from the other website...
> -Mikey


Thats pretty weird.. but funny.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Of course, he just photoshopped it, but I thought it was pretty humourous!
-Mikey


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Of course, he just photoshopped it, but I thought it was pretty humourous!
> -Mikey


yeah it's fairly obvious that he photoshopped it.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

He didn't photoshop it. He just used MS Paint.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

lol yeah, a terrible photoshop is still better than that.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> Somehow I didn't even notice that.


Me neither...


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That's very nice, I know what you mean about getting a good picture. I just finished a red guitar a couple of weeks ago and all the pics I tried to take can't do the depth of color justice. When you make your next guitar and I'm sure you will, get hold of me before you finish it. I think you might really be interested to know about coloring the wood with dye vs stain & colour coating. Just another option.
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c127/lowtones/snakeguitar043.jpg


----------

